# platty help



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

my male platty is hinding alot, i just put two female plattys iin the tank?

dont know why hes hinding


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Did you make sure the tank was fully cycled? Ammonia 0 Nitrites 0 Nitrates <20?

And you've heard this a billion times, but I'm telling you again. You're giving those 2 goldfish a death sentence by keeping them in the 10 gallon.


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

the goldfish are moving as soon asi get enough money for a 30gal....remember i got to upgrade the filter, heater and eveything...

yes everything in the tank is spot on


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't put a heater in with the goldfish, they need room temp water. 30 gallons is not enough for 2 fancy goldies, they need a 55.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

observe carefully, as sometimes the females can be bully to males especially if the male is so small.

hope this helped!

ronn


----------

